# Kinked tail?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

In the last two weeks I've noticed that Tess's tail is kinked at the very end- it never was before. You can both see and feel it, it's not super obvious though. It doesn't hurt her or anything at all, I moved it around quite a bit and nothing.. what could it be? If it was broken you think it would hurt?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

The very very very tip of Timbers tail has a kink in it. You can not see it, but you can feel it if you know what you're feeling for. 

I wouldn't worry about it if it doesn't bother her.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It's probably from a malformed joint, tendon, muscle or ligament in that specific joint. Or she hurt herself.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

My cat has the same thing, you can't see it but you can feel it. It's never bothered her when I feel it or anything though, so I assumed it was fine lol


----------

